#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Siem Reap to Pattaya

## spanda

Hello,

Need your help here - 

Which would be the most convenient overland route from Siem Reap to Pattaya? Should I try the conventional Poipet / Aranyaprathet route or something like Phsa Prum in Pailin / Ban Pakard would be more convenient. I can leave SR only around noon, and plan to be in Pattaya by the sundown - is it possible?

Any tips on travel arrangement - bus / taxi etc will be immensely helpful.

Thank you in advance :-)

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Yep, thats very possible I think. I've only done it a few times years ago but I think its only 4 hours from BKK to Cambodia. I'd just get a taxi or a mini bus.

----------


## spanda

Many thanks for your prompt reply!

I was more interested to know which border would be the most convenient in terms of moving to Pattaya directly. Cheers!

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Sorry, only done the Poipet / Aranyaprathet one. It was boring and crap.

----------


## dirtydog

Poipet would be your best choice as there is a lot more transport, the other border crosssings there isn't much in the way of public transport, in Siem Reap there should be an office offering mini buses direct to Pattaya as there are offices here in Pattaya offering runs to Siem Reap.

----------

